# TNT HD must be run by Idiots!



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

Why do they stretch some of their HD pictures? Bones in HD right now for example. This is absolutely ridiculous! It's like watching an old projection TV at an angle...Nowhere near HD quality.:nono2:

Is there anyone out there who disagrees with me?


----------



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

...watching it too, and I agree. I tried switching native off and watching it in letterbox, it was worse


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

A&E does this with commercials. While CSI:Miami looks great in HD, when they go to commercial...stretched crappy picture. If I were an advertiser, I would object to this moronic decision by their execs. You know what they say..."Too many stupid people, not enough high paying jobs":nono:


----------



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

It's actually the advertisers fault for not making HD commercials. They're the ones who need to step up.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

TNT and TBS just plain suck. I gave up watching those channels over a year ago.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

All Turner networks do this crap.

From the TBS website:



> Knowledge Base
> TBS Support > High Definition >
> 
> *Why does the screen look "stretched" when I watch TBS in HD?*
> ...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bighoopla said:


> Why do they stretch some of their HD pictures? Bones in HD right now for example. This is absolutely ridiculous! It's like watching an old projection TV at an angle...Nowhere near HD quality.:nono2:
> 
> Is there anyone out there who disagrees with me?


Why don't they just show the HD version of Bones to begin with? FOX does...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

richiephx said:


> TNT and TBS just plain suck. I gave up watching those channels over a year ago.


Same here! I refuse to watch any channel that stretches the picture.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

IIP said:


> We apologize for any dissatisfaction this caused.


They're dumber than I thought. They must get enough complaints to warrant putting it in their FAQ, so they're totally aware of, in their own words, the "dissatisfaction".


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

HGTV's stretch is by far the worst - it's bad enough to make you nauseous. When they pan, it's like looking through 100s year old wavy glass. Terrible.

I will give them kudos for the PQ of their true 16x9 HD though. That looks very good.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I did some research and ran across information that not all of the Bones episodes are in HD... they show all as 1.78:1 but the first season is listed in 480, not sure if that is an "available as" or if that was how it was shot...


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

richiephx said:


> TNT and TBS just plain suck. I gave up watching those channels over a year ago.





IIP said:


> In an effort to present a consistent broadcast, we have decided to maintain the same aspect ratio for all HD programming.


TNT = Total Nitwit Thinking


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bighoopla said:


> Why do they stretch some of their HD pictures? Bones in HD right now for example.


If it's stretched, it's not HD.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

Jeremy W said:


> If it's stretched, it's not HD.


It's on the TNT HD channel and has the "HD" logo next to the title in the guide.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Stretch-O-Vision just plain sucks. If it's 4:3, show it 4:3.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bighoopla said:


> It's on the TNT HD channel and has the "HD" logo next to the title in the guide.


Neither thing makes it HD. TNT falsely labels all of their programming as HD, and HD channels show SD material all the time.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

bighoopla said:


> They're dumber than I thought. They must get enough complaints to warrant putting it in their FAQ, so they're totally aware of, in their own words, the "dissatisfaction".


There is going to be dissatisfaction no matter what they do. Either they'll dissatisfy you, or they'll dissatisfy someone who doesn't like to see black bars on their new HDTV. Now, put two people in a room: Person A is like you, and wants to see everything OAR. Person B is not, and wants to see his screen filled at all times.

*Which Person is more likely to make purchasing decisions based on the television commercials they watch?*​
I bet most of us would agree that, of course, Person B is more likely to make purchasing decisions based on the television commercials they watch. And so it is not "dumb" for networks to satisfy Person B, even if it causes dissatisfaction for Person A.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

While I don't like the stretched commercials, I have to laugh whenever an add for a diet product gets stretched... The "after" pictures are pretty wide, too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Why don't they just show the HD version of Bones to begin with? FOX does...


For the reason already cited: TNT is a pathetic excuse for a cable channel. It's a complete joke. I watch "The Closer", since it's shown in 16:9 HD, but I don't watch anything else on that channel.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Saving Grace is better than The Closer, IMHO.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Well, I don't watch commercials so I don't care if they run them upside down. And if I'm going to watch a program that isn't 16:9 I push one button and switch to the SD feed or set the recording to the SD feed. Is there something here I don't understand? Because I'm delighted get in HD whatever new HD programming and I rarely watch syndicated reruns.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

bicker1 said:


> There is going to be dissatisfaction no matter what they do. Either they'll dissatisfy you, or they'll dissatisfy someone who doesn't like to see black bars on their new HDTV. Now, put two people in a room: Person A is like you, and wants to see everything OAR. Person B is not, and wants to see his screen filled at all times.
> 
> *Which Person is more likely to make purchasing decisions based on the television commercials they watch?*​
> I bet most of us would agree that, of course, Person B is more likely to make purchasing decisions based on the television commercials they watch. And so it is not "dumb" for networks to satisfy Person B, even if it causes dissatisfaction for Person A.


Here is the problem. The person who doesnt like the bars, can stretch his own picture however he wants. The rest of us cant UNstretch the mess they are showing. If they would show it oar, everyone can watch it how they want. They can leave it with the bars or stretch it. Seems win-win to me.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I did some research and ran across information that not all of the Bones episodes are in HD... they show all as 1.78:1 but the first season is listed in 480, not sure if that is an "available as" or if that was how it was shot...


Hmmm, I find that odd. I've been watching it on FOX since episode 1 and it has always been in full HD on FOX.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

dennispap said:


> Here is the problem. The person who doesnt like the bars, can stretch his own picture however he wants. The rest of us cant UNstretch the mess they are showing. If they would show it oar, everyone can watch it how they want. They can leave it with the bars or stretch it. Seems win-win to me.


Don't even try to argue with bicker. He's well-known over at AVS for his staunch support of whatever TV networks do, and he'll never admit that anything they do could possibly be wrong.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> ... he'll never admit that anything they do could possibly be wrong.


And I suppose you will never admit that they could possibly be right. Stalemate. So it was probably better off that you just refrained from making a personal attack and just kept to the topic.

It's nice to know that I'm "well-known", though. Thanks for that.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

dennispap said:


> Here is the problem. The person who doesnt like the bars, can stretch his own picture however he wants.


Except "they" aren't that sophisticated.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

I really like the way Law & Order and ER look on TNT. I believe the studios went back and created 16:9 episodes from the original film negatives. You can even purchase the seasons in 16:9 on DVD that never originally aired that way in the 90s. I agree with everyone about stretch-o-vision... IT SUCKS!!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I recommend that everyone goes to their website and submits feedback. The only way they'll ever change their formatting is if enough people complain.

http://support.tbs.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=5475

Click "Contact Us" on the right.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

just wait a few decades where the norm is to shoot everything in 16:9.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

bicker1 said:


> Saving Grace is better than The Closer, IMHO.


i kinda like them both


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

xIsamuTM said:


> just wait a few decades where the norm is to shoot everything in 16:9.


Except for cheap programming, it is pretty much the norm today.


----------



## bighoopla (Jan 4, 2009)

IIP said:


> I recommend that everyone goes to their website and submits feedback. The only way they'll ever change their formatting is if enough people complain.
> 
> http://support.tbs.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=5475
> 
> Click "Contact Us" on the right.


I just did it.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> There is going to be dissatisfaction no matter what they do. Either they'll dissatisfy you, or they'll dissatisfy someone who doesn't like to see black bars on their new HDTV. Now, put two people in a room: Person A is like you, and wants to see everything OAR. Person B is not, and wants to see his screen filled at all times.
> 
> *Which Person is more likely to make purchasing decisions based on the television commercials they watch?*​


Ratings are based on numbers of viewers, not how likely they are to buy something. TNT needs to take a look at which system is more likely to attract and keep the larger number.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Ratings are based on numbers of viewers


And the demographic profiles of those viewers.



paulman182 said:


> not how likely they are to buy something.


Specific demographic profiles have more "weight" specifically because they are more likely to make a purchase based on commercials.



paulman182 said:


> TNT needs to take a look at which system is more likely to attract and keep the larger number.


Of the specific types of viewers that are more likely to make a purchase based on commercials, i.e., the "right" demographics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> I did some research and ran across information that not all of the Bones episodes are in HD... they show all as 1.78:1 but the first season is listed in 480, not sure if that is an "available as" or if that was how it was shot...


Not true. After seeing the stretched Bones episodes on TNT, I rented the DVDs from Netflix. They are in 16:9 format from the first episode. There is no reason to stretch them.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> There is no reason to stretch them.


It's simple: for whatever reason, TNT doesn't have an HD version to show.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> Specific demographic profiles have more "weight" specifically because they are more likely to make a purchase based on commercials.
> 
> Of the specific types of viewers that are more likely to make a purchase based on commercials, i.e., the "right" demographics.


The demographic type most likely to make a purchase based on commercials would be small children.

Demographic profiles used in media buys are based on age, income level, sex, ethnic background, etc.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

1.78:1 is 16:9 and the first season shows availabilty as 1.78:1 SD 480

Larry



rcoleman111 said:


> Not true. After seeing the stretched Bones episodes on TNT, I rented the DVDs from Netflix. They are in 16:9 format from the first episode. There is no reason to stretch them.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> The demographic type most likely to make a purchase based on commercials would be small children.


They definitely have some priority, but they generally don't have their own money, so their effect is muted.



paulman182 said:
 

> Demographic profiles used in media buys are based on age, income level, sex, ethnic background, etc.


Correct.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> 1.78:1 is 16:9 and the first season shows availabilty as 1.78:1 SD 480
> 
> Larry


Which is all the more reason they don't need to be showing it stretched.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Was it me or did anyone else notice that TNTHD showed the last episode of Leverage in SD 16x9 Letterbox on the HD channel? At first, I though my wife changed it because she is notorious for watching/recording SD even though the HD version is available (which drives my batty!), but the TNT HD logo was onscreen, so I know it recorded the correct channel.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I certainly noticed it...and then just considered the source.:nono2:


----------



## GaryPotter (Apr 12, 2008)

What I find very ridiculous is that it's been years now and they still haven't made HD commercials yet.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It's simple: for whatever reason, TNT doesn't have an HD version to show.


or have a deal to show to the HD version of them. I thought this also came up for "Enterpise" on SciFi - not being in HD, but HDNET had the HD versions.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

It wasn't that noticeable. The main indicator was that there were actually black bars at top and bottom, on my HDTV. Otherwise, the video itself was okay. Not stellar, but okay.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> or have a deal to show to the HD version of them. I thought this also came up for "Enterpise" on SciFi - not being in HD, but HDNET had the HD versions.


I believe Enterprise on SciFi had black bars all around the picture.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

bicker1 said:


> There is going to be dissatisfaction no matter what they do. Either they'll dissatisfy you, or they'll dissatisfy someone who doesn't like to see black bars on their new HDTV. Now, put two people in a room: Person A is like you, and wants to see everything OAR. Person B is not, and wants to see his screen filled at all times.
> 
> *Which Person is more likely to make purchasing decisions based on the television commercials they watch?*​
> I bet most of us would agree that, of course, Person B is more likely to make purchasing decisions based on the television commercials they watch. And so it is not "dumb" for networks to satisfy Person B, even if it causes dissatisfaction for Person A.


I like your assertion that people who like their programming stretched are stupid, thus they will buy what ever the TV tells them to.

Or is it that people who make purchasing decisions based on commercials are dumb, thus they will not understand why there are black bars.

Your reasoning is rather brilliant.

Perhaps we could just run a commercial touting how great it is to have black bars on your screen, and then the mindless drones would be overjoyed that TNT now provided them with such a value and at no extra cost! While the rest of us would no longer be forced to suffer through mediocre picture quality to satisfy the mouth breathers.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

ShawnL25 said:


> I like your assertion that people who like their programming stretched are stupid, thus they will buy what ever the TV tells them to.


Actually that is *your* assertion. I would generally not be so rude, even if I did believe something such as that.



ShawnL25 said:


> Your reasoning is rather brilliant.


Thank you.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ShawnL25 said:


> I like your assertion that people who like their programming stretched are stupid


They're not stupid, just ignorant.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

bicker1 said:


> Actually that is *your* assertion. I would generally not be so rude, even if I did believe something such as that.
> 
> Thank you.


thats exactly what you implied
and
Your welcome


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

ShawnL25 said:


> thats exactly what you implied


Well, no; it is what you inferred. BIG difference.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

"Leverage" had the same look this week. But, the commercials were fine.

Here's an article on Endgadget.
http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/01/15/tnts-leverage-is-the-latest-stretch-o-vision-victim/


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

I just watched this weeks episode of Leverage, and I couldn't believe it... What dolt broadcasts the wrong version on the HD channel? They put the SD version in letterbox format on the HD channel, and then stretched it to fit the 16x9 format? Morons........:icon_stup


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Apparently the Saturday re-broadcast of Leverage was "fixed"...shown in HD like it should have been in the first place.


----------



## geoinacton (Jun 17, 2006)

I happened to record Ground Hog Day on TNT and started to watch it. I'm not sure what they did, but the edges were stretched. I decided to watch my standard definition wide screen DVD and the picture was much sharper!

If TCM ever goes HD, I hope they don't butcher the old movies that way.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

geoinacton said:


> I'm not sure what they did, but the edges were stretched.


They applied a non-linear stretch to get the 4:3 SD content up to 16:9.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would expect that TCM would operate just like TNT and TBS. If the source material is 4:3, you'll see a non-linear stretch.


----------

